# Need advice on removing headlamp



## jimyavorcik (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

I need to remove the entire headlamp assembly so that I can access the horn.
It appears there are two bolts holding the assembly. One bolt is on top of the assembly and is easy to access but the second bolt is barely visible and hard to get to. Some sort of flexible extension to a socket wrench might do it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

jimyavorcik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to remove the entire headlamp assembly so that I can access the horn.
> It appears there are two bolts holding the assembly. One bolt is on top of the assembly and is easy to access but the second bolt is barely visible and hard to get to. Some sort of flexible extension to a socket wrench might do it.
> Any ideas?


I believe there are 3 bolts, also did you remove the bumper fascia - this will make it a lot easier. PM me your email address and I'll send you diagram of it.


----------

